# Spectranet Review East Delhi



## akhil_jain103 (Mar 29, 2016)

i am using spectranet 20 mbps unlimited for 1249 rs +Taxes

1. It is not for* Torrent Users*.u will not get good speed(20 mpbs) in torrents  
spectranet does not support it (it has not mentioned anything Regarding this on their websites)

2.some time it disconnect (mainly in nights)

3.customer supports is okay (u should mention ur complaint on twitter) rather than their helpline u will get faster Response

4.not for Corporate ppl who get  *monthly Reimbursement* in their company will be disspointed as they will not provide u monthly bill 

i give them  6/10


----------

